# Flying dog



## bossdog004 (Dec 15, 2005)

One of my puppies I produced.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 15, 2005)

man your dog can jump high :shock:


----------



## lullaby10 (Dec 16, 2005)

That's so funny. My stepmom's boss has a dog who can jump at least 6 feet high, from a standing position. Imagine how high she can get if she gets a running start.


----------



## Geckospot (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey bossdog...Is that a presa?


----------



## bossdog004 (Dec 16, 2005)

No , it is a Cane Corso. Go to my site. www.carrollwoodcanecorso.com


----------

